# please read my fanfiction



## Keta (Nov 8, 2010)

hi I draw pictures too:













for every comment I get on my fanfiction, you are entitled to request a drawing of ANYTHING by me. I don't guarantee greatness in my artistic ability, just as a forewarning, but it's a nice incentive!

conversely, for every comment I get on this thread, I will compose a poem on a theme of your choosing- anything from crumpled pieces of paper to cell phones to male organs.


----------

